# Sweet BBQ sauce recipe



## denden28 (Nov 4, 2014)

I"m looking for a sweet sauce recipe, without a lot of heat. I've searched the forum, but the results for "sweet sauce" are overwelming. Anyone have a good recipe their willing to share?


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 4, 2014)

I doctor up some Sweet Baby Rays and everybody I have fed it to loves it:

1 part Sweet Baby Rays

1/2 part cider vinegar

1/2 part apple juice

molasses to taste

Once it is heated up a bit taste it and then adjust the molasses and vinegar to your liking. It is a thin sweet and tangy sauce, but has wonderful depth from the molasses.


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is one we stole from "America's Test Kitchen".  My other half likes it, I don't?  But :

SWEET & STICKY  K.C. BBQ SAUCE

1 Onion, minced & sweated        ½ C Catsup
4 C Chix Broth                           ½ C Tomato Paste
½ C Molasses                            1 TBS? Hot Sauce
1 C Dark Corn Syrup                  1 tsp? Garlic Powder
1 C Apple Cider Vinegar             1 C Root Beer
2 TBS Brown Mustard

Simmer 1 to 1 ½  hour

The question marks are places I would make changes, but then it wouldn't be so sweet any more?

And another sweet sauce recipe from another source, not tested by me:

*Kansas City-Style Barbecue Sauce*, makes 3 cups
2 cups ketchup
1 cup water
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 onion, finely sliced from root to tip (see Notes)
8 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp white sugar
1 1/2 tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tbsp freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tbsp ground mustard

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

